# Carers allowance - is this payable to a stay at home mom?



## louisianna (3 Jul 2006)

I have heard that it may be possible to claim the carers allowance. I am married and my husband is the sole earner now as I gave up my job to stay at home and mind our two young children full time. Is it possible to claim any other benefits to assist ?


----------



## CCOVICH (3 Jul 2006)

It appears that you can claim the Home Carers Tax _Credit_, subject to certain criteria-outlined in this [broken link removed].

But I don't think you qualify for a , this would require that you look after someone who is permanently incapacitated, or pay someone to do it on your behalf.

You are entitled to claim  for each child and also the .


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jul 2006)

This key topic might also be of interest to you:

Common PAYE tax credits and reliefs


----------

